# Border Collie's and Bergamaschi



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Here's the photo's of the fun we had today, we'll start with Jayjay eating his breakfast which was kindly provided by one of our cats!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

We did do a little bit of training inbetween all the playing!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

looks like they all had lots of fun


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Last few photos:


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

fantastic pics Alan they all look like they had a blast, it must be nice keeping in tough like that


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

great pictures, jayjay's looking super!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

great pictures..all beautiful dogs,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

Love the one with Baggio carrying his football!  The pups had a fabulous time and it was lovely to see three of them togather like that- Quinn was so exhausted he has only just woken up!


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Love the one with Baggio carrying his football!  The pups had a fabulous time and it was lovely to see three of them togather like that- Quinn was so exhausted he has only just woken up!


I like the one of Baggio too and the one of Evie, Gabby & Jayjay waiting for the ball! 

Jayjay has only just got up and gone outside had a wee and gone back to sleep on the garden!


----------



## Kay73 (Mar 26, 2008)

great pics alan


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I like the one of Baggio too and the one of Evie, Gabby & Jayjay waiting for the ball!


Gabby looks like she is having a bad hair day! Perhaps Emma may have cut it a little too short ............


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Gabby looks like she is having a bad hair day! Perhaps Emma may have cut it a little too short ............


She does look like she's had a bowl on her head, I still like it though! I'm so proud of how Jayjay was today! It was a good thing I didn't bring Milo, will PM you why!


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

great pics looks like every one had fun


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## guineapigqueen (Jan 12, 2008)

Fab pictures!!!
No offence but that did the Collies think of the mapped pooches? What does any pooch think of them, do they take an interest in the maps?
People have asked me this thousands of times, regarding my hairless piggys and tbh your responce is probably the same as mine, they dont really care, if they are naked, long flowing hair, to them a GP is a GP.

Emma x


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

AJ was that you having a go at posing with JayJay?
Cos I think you should show him yourself!!!!! Go on its bags of fun........


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

My DDB never battered an eyelid at the Bergies when they were all together in Import Class


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2008)

haha love the very first pic of jayjay wiv his breakfast...poor baby birds legs are spread for england  did he eat it all??? ewww tho. pmsl.

othea pics are excellent


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Looks like you all had a great day .................


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Debbie said:


> AJ was that you having a go at posing with JayJay?
> Cos I think you should show him yourself!!!!! Go on its bags of fun........


Here we go! 

It wasn't me posing him in the pic, it was Emma but I am showing him at Bakewell Agricultural Show, won't be at WKC but I'm going to show him as much as possible!



Eolabeo said:


> haha love the very first pic of jayjay wiv his breakfast...poor baby birds legs are spread for england  did he eat it all??? ewww tho. pmsl.


He picked at it and crushed it up for a bit then swallowed the whole bird in one. 

The Bergamachi are just another dog to my lot too, Val was saying that Evie pulled some of Gabby's maps out as a pup though!


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Woohoooo - will look at entering Bakewell if you are going to show JayJay - keep practising with JayJay - you will get the hang of it!!!!


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Great Pics, its lovely to see them all together having fun


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Woohoooo - will look at entering Bakewell if you are going to show JayJay - keep practising with JayJay - you will get the hang of it!!!!


I don't think I do too bad but I'm worried I'm going to get him into bad habits because I'm just a novice. You'll have to ask Val how I did with him. 

Val - Is Neo going to Bakewell?


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

great pics


----------



## hannah_louise (Apr 24, 2008)

That's our Jayjay LOL. Must say he slept for hours when he got home. Didn't even say hello to anyone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> I don't think I do too bad but I'm worried I'm going to get him into bad habits because I'm just a novice. You'll have to ask Val how I did with him.
> 
> Val - Is Neo going to Bakewell?


Alan, you did fine with Jayjay when you came this weekend. I've seen a lot worse in the ring, honestly! And that's what Open Shows are for, to practice in! 

Yes, Neo is going to Bakewell - and Quinn, because Carol wants to see him - don't know if I'll actually take him in the ring tho cos he doesn't stand a chance in the same class as Jayjay and Neo!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> Alan, you did fine with Jayjay when you came this weekend. I've seen a lot worse in the ring, honestly! And that's what Open Shows are for, to practice in!
> 
> Yes, Neo is going to Bakewell - and Quinn, because Carol wants to see him - don't know if I'll actually take him in the ring tho cos he doesn't stand a chance in the same class as Jayjay and Neo!


Haha, the judges might prefer collie's with 8ft noses!! 

Make sure you tell me what I'm doing wrong! I dont' want to get him into bad habits, he's been doing some great standing today without any manipulation!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

guineapigqueen said:


> Fab pictures!!!
> No offence but that did the Collies think of the mapped pooches? What does any pooch think of them, do they take an interest in the maps?
> People have asked me this thousands of times, regarding my hairless piggys and tbh your responce is probably the same as mine, they dont really care, if they are naked, long flowing hair, to them a GP is a GP.
> 
> Emma x


It's funny, but when we are at shows some dogs stare at the bergies as if they can't believe what they are seeing, and some just take no notice at all. When we first started showing border collies the border collie people weren't too keen on us taking the bergies near the borders in case they spooked them - but they're all used to us now!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

spellweaver said:


> It's funny, but when we are at shows some dogs stare at the bergies as if they can't believe what they are seeing, and some just take no notice at all. When we first started showing border collies the border collie people weren't too keen on us taking the bergies near the borders in case they spooked them - but they're all used to us now!


I don't think Jayjay will be spooked by anything at shows, he didn't even batter an eyelid when he came to yours!


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

i was going not going to enter bakewell might have to rethink if all you guys are going


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

leoti said:


> i was going not going to enter bakewell might have to rethink if all you guys are going


I think you should! Would be great to meet a few more people off here!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

ajshep1984 said:


> Haha, the judges might prefer collie's with 8ft noses!!
> 
> Make sure you tell me what I'm doing wrong! I dont' want to get him into bad habits, he's been doing some great standing today without any manipulation!





ajshep1984 said:


> I don't think Jayjay will be spooked by anything at shows, he didn't even batter an eyelid when he came to yours!


Poor little stonky-conk! Hopefully by then the rest of his head will have caught up 

Don't worry, I'll let you know what/if you do anything wrong - constructive criticism is the best way to learn!  Up to now, tho, you're doing ok - and as for Jayjay standing without manipulation, that's brilliant, exactly what we want - he's such a quick learner, bless him!


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

leoti said:


> i was going not going to enter bakewell might have to rethink if all you guys are going


Oh, do come - it'll be great for us all to be there!


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

if i my friend is entering then i will be coming as i can get a lift of her  will let you know if am entering


----------

